# All Slavic: Adverbs not ending in o-?



## bragpipes

How common are adverbs that are not ending in o?  I don't mean ones that are formed via instrumental (с восторгом).

I know of bos (barefoot) and gol (naked) that can be used as adverbs, at least in Serbo-Croatian.  I've read "плачу нал" in Russian, but I'm not sure if that means "I pay the cash" or "I pay (in) cash," although I suspect the latter.  I've also read "налом" being used as an adverb.

Are there any more?  I don't think they're that many and I'm not sure how correct/proper it is to use them in most Slavic languages.

Anyone know?


----------



## Karton Realista

Polish: adverbs end on *o* or *e*:
Boso, głupio, mądrze, źle, brzydko, bezmyślnie, szybko, zimno, pięknie, przemyślanie, etc.
Both are common.


----------



## bibax

In Czech the form bos is the indefinite (nominal, short) form of adjective, no adverb.

Chlapec šel bos.
Dívka šla bosa.
Dítě šlo boso.
Chlapci šli bosi.
Děti šly bosy.
Děvčata šla bosa.

Viděl jsem ho bosa. Viděl jsem ji bosu. ... (acc.)

Adverb(ial expression): na boso (also written naboso), bosky.
Šel/šla/šlo/šli/... na boso.

Like in Polish the adverbs end in *-o* or *-e* (*-ě*). By origin they are accusative or locative forms of the adjectives (indefinite form, neuter gender).

suchý -> suše (loc.);
mokrý -> mokře (loc.);
vysoký -> vysoko (acc.) and vysoce (loc.);
hluboký -> hluboko (acc.) and hluboce (loc.);

Vysoko and vysoce (hluboko and hluboce) have different meaning:
hluboko v moři × hluboce litovati (to regret deeply);

Also:
hezký -> hezky;
polský -> polsky (po polsku);
anglický -> anglicky (po anglicku), e.g. mluviti anglicky, zmizeti po anglicku;


----------



## Karton Realista

bibax said:


> Like in Polish the adverbs end in *-o* or *-e* (*-ě*). By origin they are accusative or locative forms of the adjectives (indefinite form, neuter gender).
> 
> suchý -> suše (loc.);
> mokrý -> mokře (loc.);
> vysoký -> vysoko (acc.) and vysoce (loc.);
> hluboký -> hluboko (acc.) and hluboce (loc.);


I wouldn't necessarily say that, in Polish:
suchy - sucho (loc. (z) suchym, acc. suchego, suche) 
Wysoki - wysoko, wysoce (loc. (z) wysokim, acc. wysokiego, wysokie). 
Even in Old Polish it is like that. It seems it's just a coincidence that it is like that in Czech, it certainly isn't the root, those similarities would occur also in Polish (or in Old Polish) , where they don't occur.


----------



## bibax

Karton Realista said:


> I wouldn't necessarily say that, in Polish:
> suchy - sucho (loc. (z) suchym, acc. suchego, suche)
> Wysoki - wysoko, wysoce (loc. (z) wysokim, acc. wysokiego, wysokie).
> Even in Old Polish it is like that. It seems it's just a coincidence that it is like that in Czech, it certainly isn't the root, those similarities would occur also in Polish (or in Old Polish) , where they don't occur.


I meant: by *Protoslavic* or *Common Slavic* origin.

Psl. *vysokъ, vysoka, vysoko* - indefinite forms of the adjective vysoký, wysoki, высокий, ...

So the forms like vysoko, sucho, boso, etc. are either nom. or acc. sing. of neuter gender and the forms like vysoce < *vysocě, etc. are locative forms.

Btw, the use of acc. or abl. sing. neuter of adjectives as adverbs is common also in Latin (ceterum, cetero, multum, multo, ...).


----------



## Lubella

_Polish_ Ukrainian _English
przysłówek  _прислівник _adverb
szybko_  швидк*о *quickly
_pieszo _пішк*и *walking
_dobre _добр*е *good
_konno _верх*и *horseback
_po ukraińsku _по-українськ*и *_in Ukrainian
powoli_ потрох*у  *_gradually_ 
_razem _разо*м *_together  _
_dwukrotnie _двіч*і *_twice_

*what you were saying about ending in o?*


----------



## Panceltic

In Slovenian, I can think of *peš* (on foot).


----------



## Karton Realista

Lubella said:


> _pieszo _пішк*и *walking


Pieszo is "on foot" in Polish.


----------



## ahvalj

_Налом_ is the Instrumental Singular of the recently formed colloquial noun _нал_ (← _наличка_ ← _наличность_). The boundary with adverbs is thin, and such forms are usually regarded as the latter when they start to deviate in meaning or when the original noun disappears.

The adverbs on -_o_ and -_ě_ are indeed two most widespread types in modern Slavic. Both must be old, since they have counterparts in Lithuanian, where, like to a certain extent in some Slavic languages, they have diverged in meaning: the former neuter Nom./Acc. Sg. of the adjective (-_a_, -_u_) serves as a predicative (what the Russian grammar calls _категория состояния_): _jam linksm*a*_ "ему весело", _miške bais*u*_ "в лесу страшно", whereas the former Loc. Sg. serves as a proper adverb (-_ai_): _jis dainuoja linksm*ai*_ "он поёт весело", _jis atrodo bais*iai*_ "он выглядит страшно". In East Slavic, the _ě_-type has disappeared: the forms like the Ukrainian _добре_ are loanwords (one would expect **_добрі_).


----------



## uugsxq

bragpipes said:


> I don't mean ones that are formed via instrumental (с восторгом).



There are also adverbialized nouns (often fossilized) from case forms other than the instrumental, such as SCr. _zimi_ 'in the winter' (L of _zima_), Mcd. _довека _'forever' (G, PSl. *věkъ), Mcd. _надвор _'outside' (A, PSl. *dvorъ), Sln. _danes _'today, nowadays' (N, < PSl. *dьnь-sь), Bulg. _(на)долу_ 'down, below' (D, PSl. *dolъ 'valley'), etc.


----------



## marco_2

Karton Realista said:


> Pieszo is "on foot" in Polish.



In Ukrainian too, Lubella just used the wrong English expression. BTW, in colloquial speech of inhabitants of Lvov the adverb _piszki _was also used, though jocularly (_Cztery mile piszki za kawałek kiszki)._


----------



## Lubella

marco_2 said:


> In Ukrainian too, Lubella just used the wrong English expression. BTW, in colloquial speech of inhabitants of Lvov the adverb _piszki _was also used, though jocularly (_Cztery mile piszki za kawałek kiszki)._


 
Well, I suppose that your Ukrainian is worse than my Polish or English 

absolutely *it is not colloquial*!!!! or it is colloquial in Polish? As far as I now to walk means go on foot

*ПІ́ШКИ*, _присл._ Власними ногами, без допоміжних засобів (про спосіб пересування людини). Вона переїхала через широку пологу долину поточка Либеді й коло самої залізниці встала й пішла пішки (Нечуй-Левицький, IV, 1956, 258); Важку п'ятдесятиденну подорож було закінчено. Шевченко, що майже ввесь шлях пройшов пішки, схуд і засмаг, фізично втомився, але був бадьорий і веселий (Зінаїда Тулуб, В степу.., 1964, 259). 
♦ *Під стіл пішки ходити* — бути дуже малим (про дитину). — Цей самий Ісаєв ще під стіл пішки ходив, коли я з Ковпаком турків та татар лупцював на Берді (Спиридон Добровольський, Очак. розмир, 1965, 228); — Коли була революція, я під стіл пішки ходила (Семен Журахович, Нам тоді.., 1968, 101).


----------



## marco_2

Lubella said:


> Well, I suppose that your Ukrainian is worse than my Polish or English
> 
> absolutely *it is not colloquial*!!!! or it is colloquial in Polish? As far as I now to walk means go on foot
> 
> *ПІ́ШКИ*, _присл._ Власними ногами, без допоміжних засобів (про спосіб пересування людини). Вона переїхала через широку пологу долину поточка Либеді й коло самої залізниці встала й пішла пішки (Нечуй-Левицький, IV, 1956, 258); Важку п'ятдесятиденну подорож було закінчено. Шевченко, що майже ввесь шлях пройшов пішки, схуд і засмаг, фізично втомився, але був бадьорий і веселий (Зінаїда Тулуб, В степу.., 1964, 259).
> ♦ *Під стіл пішки ходити* — бути дуже малим (про дитину). — Цей самий Ісаєв ще під стіл пішки ходив, коли я з Ковпаком турків та татар лупцював на Берді (Спиридон Добровольський, Очак. розмир, 1965, 228); — Коли була революція, я під стіл пішки ходила (Семен Журахович, Нам тоді.., 1968, 101).


   You haven't understood my comment - I meant the speech of  Polish inhabitants of Lvov before WW2 and it was colloquial indeed.


----------



## Lubella

Yes, but there were also many Jews and Armenians, not only Polish that influenced the local dialect, also there was influence of German because Lviv was part of the Austrian Empire, and an  influence of italian as a the language of Catholics


----------



## Lubella

marco_2 said:


> In Ukrainian too, Lubella just used the wrong English expression. BTW, in colloquial speech of inhabitants of Lvov the adverb _piszki _was also used, though jocularly (_Cztery mile piszki za kawałek kiszki)._


 
Or perhaps you mean that _kawałek кавалок _is colloquial? you're right of course! But all over Ukraine, not only in Lviv.
*КАВА́ЛОК*, лка, _чол._, _розм._ Те саме, що шматок. Баба була сама, стара, мала хату та й той кавалок поля далеко від села (Іван Франко, IV, 1950, 10); — Коли б це.. вирватись з Вінниці. Щоб хоч куток теплий мати, хліба кавалок (Михайло Коцюбинський, I, 1955, 453); Кавалки снігу полетіли на здивовану дівчину з-під кінських копит (Іван Ле, Наливайко, 1957, 67).


----------



## marco_2

OK, so, as I suggested, the adverb "piszki", used by the Poles, was a loanword from   пішки, that's all
 what I wanted to say.


----------



## Karton Realista

marco_2 said:


> OK, so, as I suggested, the adverb "piszki", used by the Poles, was a loanword from   пішки, that's all
> what I wanted to say.


I presume that you're talking about "gwara lwowska", right?


----------



## Gavril

A few more examples from Slovene:
_
šele_ / _le _"only"
_zgolj_ "only"
_prav_ "just, exactly"
_kmalu_ "soon"

_zgolj_ and _kmalu_ are both fused prepositional phrases, so maybe they do not count as answers to the original question. The first is from  _z-_ "with" + _gol_ "bare" and maybe another suffix; the second is from_ k-_ "to" + _malu_ "little, small (dative sg.)".


----------



## Karton Realista

Gavril said:


> _kmalu_ "soon"


You reminded me that in Polish they can also end in u, like in pomału (slowly, but gradually).


----------



## marco_2

Karton Realista said:


> I presume that you're talking about "gwara lwowska", right?



Yes, sir!


----------

